# to have activity



## SK-0308

Hi, I'm translating this medical text:
 
ART-experienced participants must have an ARV regimen that includes at least two ARV drugs that in the opinion of the site investigator are expected to have activity based on historical genotypic testing (if available) and treatment history.
 
My try:
 
Los participantes que tengan experiencia con ART deben tener un régimen ARV que incluya al menos dos drogas ARVs que, a opinión del investigador de la sede, se espera tengan un efecto basándose en pruebas genotípicas históricas (de haber disponibles) e historial de tratamiento. 
 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum! Your translation looks accurate to me, although I don't know how it would sound to a native.
Is it OK to leave the English acronyms ART and ARV?


----------



## SK-0308

Thanks for the welcome and the quick answer! 

So "activity" is used as the effect the medicine has over the desease? 

Oh, and I always add a glossary section just in case.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe you should say "actividad." 
ARV drugs are prescribed for patients based on the specific genotype of the HIV they are infected with.


----------



## SK-0308

Great! Then I'll put:

"...... dos drogas ARVs que, a opinión del investigador de la sede, se espera tengan una actividad basándose en .... "
 
Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, I'm not a native. If Ilialluna shows up, say it however she says to ...


----------



## SK-0308

Lol. Ok, I'll keep your suggestion unless some else shows up with another idea.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo lo cambiaría un poco:
"Los participantes que tengan experiencia con ART deben tener un régimen con ARV que incluya al menos dos fármacos ARV que, según la opinión del investigador de la sede, se espera tengan actividad en base a pruebas genotípicas históricas (de haberlas/si se dispone de ellas) y a la historia del tratamiento".
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## lenisima

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Yo lo cambiaría un poco:
> "Los participantes que tengan experiencia con ART deben tener un régimen con ARV que incluya al menos dos fármacos ARV que, según la opinión del investigador de la sede, se espera tengan actividad en base a pruebas genotípicas históricas (de haberlas/si se dispone de ellas) y a la historia del tratamiento".
> Espero que te sirva.



Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## SK-0308

Thanks a lot for your help, all of you. 
So k-in-sc was right regarding the "activity".
I'll also follow your new suggestions.


----------

